# Need Help Selecting A Couple High Quality Snow Shovels



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 10, 2009)

I live in Upstate NY (around 10 miles from the Canadian border) and we get a lot of snow! I've done quite a bit of research on this, but I'd like to know what other CPFers use to clean your driveway or whatever. Getting a snow blower is not an option, so if you are lucky enough to have one, keep it to yourself! 

I'm most likely going to get a large pusher (24" blade or larger) and then a smaller scoop shovel, so that I can push all the snow to the sides and then scoop it up with the smaller shovel. Here are some of the better ones that I've found:

Garant Grizzly 26" Heavy Duty Pusher
Garant Alpine 30" Pusher
Garant Grizzly 18" Mountain Mover
Garant Grizzly All Purpose Poly Shovel 

Any help is greatly appreciated by both me and my aching back! :thumbsup:


----------



## allthumbs (Jan 10, 2009)

Can`t help you with the snow pusher, but the best thing I ever did was buy a snow shovel with the bent handle. They have names like back saver, Ergo master etc. It really makes a difference on your back.


----------



## LukeA (Jan 10, 2009)

The bent handle ones are great for throwing, but watch out using specific ones for pushing. I have a True Temper bent handle (I paid less than half that for it) that you can't push with at all because the snow just slides up over the back of the blade. But it's great for throwing snow over the 4-foot walls on either side of the driveway. The other bent handle I have doesn't have that problem, but it has a plastic blade that the retaining screws keep stripping. Overall I think the True Temper is better.

As far as pushers, the D-handles are nice but I prefer aluminum blades. If you ask me, this is about the ideal pusher. I have one with that same blade (but no D-handle) and it's still going strong after over a decade with no bending or cracking of the blade.


----------



## eluminator (Jan 11, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I live in Upstate NY (around 10 miles from the Canadian border) and we get a lot of snow!


You can blame Canada if you want to (I do ) but I'll bet you are on the leeward side of lake Ontario. That's the culprit. Drain the lake and your troubles are over.  Well the snow troubles are over, but I suppose the lake moderates the air temperature somewhat.

My ideal shovel would be light in weight and strong. And something the snow won't stick to, if there is such a thing. Maybe a variety of shovels to match snow conditions would be a good idea.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's something you might try:
The Wovel-World's First Wheeled Snow Shovel .It gets a little pricey if you start adding options,but it might be worth a look.(Starts at about $120 or so).I don't own one,sadly,but maybe it's something I can tempt my parents into getting for next winter.


----------



## jayflash (Jan 11, 2009)

During 45 years of shoveling, I still prefer the regular steel snow shovel. Steel is heavier, but it's stiff and allows you to get under hard packed snow and scrape down to the pavement. Pushers can be handy sometimes, but I don't use one often. 

It probably depends on a persons shoveling technique when it comes to what is best.

Aluminum shovels with a steel blade are OK if very well made, but they usually seem to bend and twist when used hard. I haven't had any luck with plastic shovels, however, YMMV.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jan 11, 2009)

Can't help with the choice but if you use a thrower give it a spray of WD40 or even furniture polish before you start so that all the snow comes off the shovel


----------



## Cydonia (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends on the type of snow. Fresh dry powder is best pushed away in narrow "passes" with a wide (36inch+) heavy pusher. Go slow and easy, "peeling" 6 inches width off the snow mass at a time. Like with a lawnmower in tall grass. Don't let the snow build up too deep - if possible I'm out there clearing before it gets more than 2 inches deep.

If you wake up and you have over a foot... then the same principle still works. Slow methodical and logical "mowing" the snow with a wide pusher. 
*A lot of walking back and forward* the width of the driveway as you slowly "peel" away 6 inches at a time and push it to one side then the other with each "pass". With the right wide "bar" pusher handle it is just like mowing the lawn and can be as easy.

Pushers are good if you happen to be home while the snow is falling. 
Clear the snow while it is a few inches deep. Not allowing it tp accumulate is nice if possible. Now I know a lot of the time it snows overnight and you have a foot or more to deal with. 

And yes, a square steel shovel for flaking up ice sheets.

In the Vancouver area we have had somewhere around 75cm or 2 1/2 feet since early December.


----------



## Cydonia (Jan 11, 2009)

That Wovel thing looks interesting. Funny videos they have showing how easy it works. :ironic:

"And with 72,000 annual emergency room visits annually in the US attributable to shoveling with snow shovels and snow blowers, the Sno Wovel has earned its reputation as the World's Safest Snow Shovel!"


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 11, 2009)

Had a steel snow shovel for over 20 years. They are the only way I would go.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 11, 2009)

We had record-shattering snowfall this year, including about 19.5 inches / 50cm in one 24-hour period. Storm after storm after storm. Snow shovels were hard to find in local stores. I ordered this one (fiberglass handle, large aluminum scoop) via Amazon.com, but am still waiting for it. I like aluminum blades for general snow shoveling, and steel for really heavy chopping and prying.


----------



## bluecrow76 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do they make one with a light mount?


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 12, 2009)

bluecrow76 said:


> Do they make one with a light mount?


 
LOL, well how about a TwoFish BikeBlock :thumbsup:







I stuck a flashlight on my dad's little 5HP snowblower using the TwoFish Cyclopblock (typically used to mount flashlights on bicycle handlebars). It gives a new meaning to the term _thrower flashlight_


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 12, 2009)

bluecrow76 said:


> Do they make one with a light mount?



Well my snow shovel is titanium and I do have a light mount on it:






And my snow shovel has never seen snow and I have no idea if it is any good with snow. It works great with beach sand though.


----------



## Stereodude (Jan 12, 2009)

tiktok 22 said:


> Had a steel snow shovel for over 20 years. They are the only way I would go.


Lies... Plastic pushers rock! They don't last forever, but I'm not wasting half my effort moving around a shovel that weighs as much as the snow I'm shoveling with it.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 12, 2009)

Stereodude said:


> Lies... Plastic pushers rock! They don't last forever, but I'm not wasting half my effort moving around a shovel that weighs as much as the snow I'm shoveling with it.



Steel doesn't crack...the main problem with most plastic snow items.


----------



## wmirag (Jan 12, 2009)

I have used a UHMW 10" x 36" scraper for 6 years. These babies are very robust (more so than steel which dents). They are also self sharpening. Of course after two inches of snow, ANY pusher will toss the snow to the side after 10 linear feet or so. So I use my scraper AFTER snowblowing. 36" wide is just right for my 320 x 15 foot driveway.

http://www.gemplers.com/product/CF1036/Poly-Scraper-Blade-36x10-UHMW

W.


----------



## orbital (Jan 12, 2009)

+

Bought one of these last winter,
soo damn good, got _another_ as 'backup' this year!!
The handle is a graphite type outer sleeve & textured, really solid feel.

http://www.suncast.com/productdisplay.aspx?id=108&pid=43

Light and torsionally stiff,....$16.97 locally.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

____________________________________________

*{{Real story}}*: 
Last winter, I was talking to my brother-in-law and had this shovel in my driveway.
My neighbor was plowing and drove into my lot and accidentally drove over this shovel,..it flexed and that was it,... no damage to it at all!!!


----------



## Stereodude (Jan 12, 2009)

tiktok 22 said:


> Steel doesn't crack...the main problem with most plastic snow items.


I haven't had that happen to any of the ones I've used. They eventually just wear away from being plastic from rubbing on the concrete continually to the point you can't use them any more, but that takes years.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm new to the world of "snow shovels" and just recently bought one. Though it's not like the large ones posted here. The one I got is the < *Life-Link Alpine Pro* >, that's all.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 13, 2009)

This guy is hysterical. He gets so far away from the microphone that you can't hear what he is saying, but he appears to be having a ball.

http://www.bestsnowshovel.com/ 

He also calls his a Wovel, but it's nothing like the one with the big wheel at www.wovel.com


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 13, 2009)

That looks pretty awesome Lux...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 13, 2009)

I watched that video before, and it does look like it might work well. Is it for sale anywhere?


----------



## greenlight (Jan 13, 2009)

I have always wanted to try the wheel shovel.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 13, 2009)

tiktok 22 said:


> Steel doesn't crack...the main problem with most plastic snow items.



I've always used cheap plastic ones from hardware store and they work fine, and no cracks from shoveling snow. One did crack eventually, but that's from me kicking it trying to dislodge ice.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 14, 2009)

I suspect that the Wovel.com people are not aware of the bestsnowshovel.com guys using their name. Or perhaps they are, and that's why there is no link to buy the bungie-cord model.

I just ordered the wheelie model, so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 14, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I suspect that the Wovel.com people are not aware of the bestsnowshovel.com guys using their name. Or perhaps they are, and that's why there is no link to buy the bungie-cord model.
> 
> I just ordered the wheelie model, so I'll see how it goes.



Post back here with your opinion of it after you receive it. It looked like a good concept, but I wasn't willing to drop over $100 for a shovel.


----------



## Cydonia (Jan 14, 2009)

The local Home Depot here (Canada) sells the Wovel for $119 Canadian. Only it is called the *Snow Wolf* instead! See the Home Depot page. $119CAD translates into $95US with exchange rate. Hell of a lot cheaper than ordering from the Wovel site.

The bestsnowshovel video was great! What a neat gag rip off of the Wovel name... it must sidetrack a lot of people who google "wovel" and "best snow shovel" etc., :twothumbs But since he is not selling anything but an idea... an idea that anyone can try out with a few bungee cords and a replacement plastic "D" shovel handle... whoa... I'm going to try it!!! Looks fun :thumbsup:


----------



## savumaki (Jan 14, 2009)

I have moved several feet/yards/lbs/heaps of that white s""t and lately I find that a snow float works best for me; picture a large scoop with a flat bottom and a rounded back with sides that taper from the higher back to the leading edge. Propulsion is provided by a handle which attaches to the sides and rises up into your work starved hands standing some 3-4 ft behind.
You can push this into the snow you want to remove and when full you can retreat to deliver it somewhere else or push the handle down and continue over the snow in front to wherever you wish to dump it.

I don't believe it took that much to explain such a simple operation.

The big plus is you don't lift the snow; simply slide under it and push to final destination. Sure saves the back ( a big plus at 70)


----------



## jayflash (Jan 14, 2009)

One situation where I do use a pusher, I also use a "thrower" with it. When we get a small amount of fluffy snow, I place the shovels side by side, using a hand on each shovel to push snow into a pile where the "thrower" is used to get rid of the pile. A pass in each direction of the sidewalk and it's done in minutes. 

A plastic pusher would probably be ideal for this. I'll get one when my 40 year old steel shovel breaks. Until then the old heavy pusher will enhance my workout.


----------



## spencer (Jan 14, 2009)

I live in Canada and we get a lot of snow. What I use is this







to push it off to the side then this






to pile it in the middle of my lawn. If we get lots of snow then I usually use a narrower shovel to push it off to the side then use the scoop.
IMO the scoop is one of the best shovels you can buy when shoveling large amounts of snow. One year we had to move 2+ feet of snow off the deck and into a pile at the cabin after we hadn't been there for awhile. It would have taken all day without the scoop. As it was it took a couple hours. This year we had to clear out our driveway when we got up there. Lets just say I wouldn't want to have done it without the scoop.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 14, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I suspect that the Wovel.com people are not aware of the bestsnowshovel.com guys using their name. Or perhaps they are, and that's why there is no link to buy the bungie-cord model.
> 
> I just ordered the wheelie model, so I'll see how it goes.



The wovel.com people (via email) were not aware of this other website, and appreciated my order and note about the other site using the "Wovel" name.  

I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 14, 2009)

My new shovel came! Now we're guaranteed not to get any more snow for the rest of the winter


----------



## A/V Dude (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't use a shovel. I just tell the local Coke addicts that the driveway is covered in Cocaine. B.Y.O.S.


----------



## Stereodude (Jan 20, 2009)

mechBgon said:


> My new shovel came! Now we're guaranteed not to get any more snow for the rest of the winter


Is that the secret? I better order one then.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 20, 2009)

OK, I got my Wovel today. Took about 20 mins to bolt together, and I honestly didn't have that big of expectations. I did not shovel half of the driveway in the last week, and there was about 6-8" with some of it melt-crusted...most of it is heavier due to mid 30's and sunny today.

I felt as dorky as the guys in the video, hawking around this big wheeled contraption. Then I started using it.

I'm sold, and consider it worth the $$$ for several reasons.*1) It was at least 3 times as fast as using a manual snow shovel...in part because of needing to go at a slower/sensible pace, and resting muscles from all the lifting when using a typical snow shovel.*

* 2) It is even faster than the gas powered snow blower, because that has to go at a moderate speed to avoid clogging, and doesn't do well with heavy/wet/icy snow.*

* 3) Because you are pushing, you have the advantage of your forward walking momentum, so less strain/force exerted with arms. This allows you to scoop into hard/crusted snow amazingly well.*

* 4) There is no strain on the back. For all those who have had back injuries, or strains, this is for you. It works on the fulcrum/wheelbarrow principle with the wheel carrying the weight, and you work it as a lever using the handles. You have enough leverage that it is extremely easy to push down with handles and have snow fly forward.*

* 5) The hardest stuff to shovel is all the heavy piled up, sand/salt/sloshy snow from the city snow plows. This wovel scooped and tossed it away like child's play. I was really amazed.*​The only downside (besides the price) compared to a normal snow shovel is its larger and longer size. I got the folding handle model which releases with a single cotter pin, as does the wheel for easy removal, so doing that minimizes its storage footprint.

If I would have known about this before I bought my snow blower years ago, I would have gotten this instead.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 21, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> If I would have known about this before I bought my snow blower years ago, I would have gotten this instead.




Thanks for the review Luxluthor. I've thought about getting one of those, but I can only imagine what my neighbors would say. 
I might pick one up either way though if it is as good as you say. I'm surprised that you say it's even faster than using a normal shovel. I figured that was its downfall, and that it would be much slower than your average scoop shovel.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 21, 2009)

Believe me, if I thought it was a gimmick or not worth the extra $$$, I would say so without hesitation. Obviously for young bucks who could shovel a mile long driveway without breaking a sweat, this is not necessary...but this was indeed much faster and virtually no strain. The real test was that heavy city plow heavy slushy stuff that mounds up at the end of your driveway. I doubt I will bother using my snow blower again.


----------



## Cydonia (Jan 21, 2009)

Interesting review Lux... 
As I said earlier, they sell them at Home Depot's up here in Canada :devil:

Has anyone used a bungee cord on a straight snow shovel like in that impostor "Wovel" rip off video?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 21, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Believe me, if I thought it was a gimmick or not worth the extra $$$, I would say so without hesitation. Obviously for young bucks who could shovel a mile long driveway without breaking a sweat, this is not necessary...but this was indeed much faster and virtually no strain. The real test was that heavy city plow heavy slushy stuff that mounds up at the end of your driveway. I doubt I will bother using my snow blower again.



Hmmm... I'm almost sold. Especially since Home Depot (in Canada) carries them, and I live within driving distance. 
You are certain that this thing is faster than using a standard shovel? I'm a relatively young guy (25) and pretty strong, so I wasn't sure if the Wovel is only faster for people who aren't very athletic, or if it is faster for everyone.



Cydonia said:


> Interesting review Lux...
> As I said earlier, they sell them at Home Depot's up here in Canada :devil:
> 
> Has anyone used a bungee cord on a straight snow shovel like in that impostor "Wovel" rip off video?



I'd buy one of those Wovel rip offs if they were for sale anywhere, but I would imagine making one yourself would be difficult.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 22, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Hmmm... I'm almost sold. Especially since Home Depot (in Canada) carries them, and I live within driving distance.
> You are certain that this thing is faster than using a standard shovel? I'm a relatively young guy (25) and pretty strong, so I wasn't sure if the Wovel is only faster for people who aren't very athletic, or if it is faster for everyone.



Well I'm in reasonably good shape, and I start out with a normal snow shovel at a good pace, but inevitably arm and back fatigue develop in direct proportion to the depth and heaviness of the snow. I end up using muscles and twisting in ways that I'm not normally conditioned for.

I'm sure it is faster because you are pushing forward & scooping larger amounts and tossing whenever you wish. If you are young, have a small area, rarely get deeper snows, and don't get any muscle fatigue during your entire shoveling, then I wouldn't bother.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 23, 2009)

AMD64Blondie said:


> Here's something you might try:
> The Wovel-World's First Wheeled Snow Shovel .It gets a little pricey if you start adding options,but it might be worth a look.(Starts at about $120 or so).I don't own one,sadly,but maybe it's something I can tempt my parents into getting for next winter.


When the local TV station demonstrated the Wovel they were contacted by the maker of the snolift
http://snolift.com/
Works similar to the Wovel.
There is a 2 wheel model which is more stable when pushing snow.
The thing is spring loaded so when you bounce the handle it actually throws the snow.
It is less money than the Wovel. Since the snowlift has to cross the border by the time you add customs brokerage charges it may not be cheaper.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 23, 2009)

LEDninja said:


> When the local TV station demonstrated the Wovel they were contacted by the maker of the snolift
> http://snolift.com/
> Works similar to the Wovel.
> There is a 2 wheel model which is more stable when pushing snow.
> ...



That thing doesn't look very durable to say the least. It would snap like a twig in seconds if it were used in heavy snow. 
The Wovel looks to be of much higher quality.


----------



## Cydonia (Jan 23, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I'd buy one of those Wovel rip offs if they were for sale anywhere, but I would imagine making one yourself would be difficult.



I mean the Wovel rip off in the video posted above where the guy has merely attached a thick (doubled up would work) bungee cord to a standard cheap flat blade snow shovel. Then use a spare plastic "D" handle on the end of the bungee cord. It's a cheap DIY mod. Would take a bit of trial and error...

I'm intrigued about this concept and hope someone would try it out and see if it can work. Or was that video (and the various people testing out the shovel) all a BS fake? 
But they were not selling anything... :thinking:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, I have to agree that their tubing looks rinky dink. Their scoop is small, so you are going to be flipping like a banchee. Their small wheels are likely to get stuck in snow ruts. The spring loaded thing in cold weather is one more thing that can break. It's not hard to have the wovel kick light snow that far, but it's not necessary. 

One more thing I used since my last post was the optional wovel ice scraper blade. It works way better than my old ice scraper on a stick...again because you are pushing your momentum walking forward & using the wheel fulcrum, rather than using your arms to work the tool. I wish it was a little wider blade, but it is secure and solid feeling.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 23, 2009)

Cydonia said:


> I mean the Wovel rip off in the video posted above where the guy has merely attached a thick (doubled up would work) bungee cord to a standard cheap flat blade snow shovel. Then use a spare plastic "D" handle on the end of the bungee cord. It's a cheap DIY mod. Would take a bit of trial and error...
> 
> I'm intrigued about this concept and hope someone would try it out and see if it can work. Or was that video (and the various people testing out the shovel) all a BS fake?
> But they were not selling anything... :thinking:



That's what I was talking about too. That concept should work really well, but making one that is sturdy would be rather hard (at least for me). I'd buy one in a second though. I'm guessing that his video was a gag, because it didn't seem very professional or even serious for that matter.



LuxLuthor said:


> Yeah, I have to agree that their tubing looks rinky dink. Their scoop is small, so you are going to be flipping like a banchee. Their small wheels are likely to get stuck in snow ruts. The spring loaded thing in cold weather is one more thing that can break. It's not hard to have the wovel kick light snow that far, but it's not necessary.
> 
> One more thing I used since my last post was the optional wovel ice scraper blade. It works way better than my old ice scraper on a stick...again because you are pushing your momentum walking forward & using the wheel fulcrum, rather than using your arms to work the tool. I wish it was a little wider blade, but it is secure and solid feeling.



I was going to buy one from HomeDepot in Canada, but it appears that they only sell them online and not in their B&M. I'm glad it's working out well for you, and it should begin to start selling better in the next few years I would guess.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 24, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> OK, I got my Wovel today. Took about 20 mins to bolt together, and I honestly didn't have that big of expectations. I did not shovel half of the driveway in the last week, and there was about 6-8" with some of it melt-crusted...most of it is heavier due to mid 30's and sunny today.
> 
> I felt as dorky as the guys in the video, hawking around this big wheeled contraption. Then I started using it.
> 
> ...


Lux, do you think it would work on non-paved surfaces as well? Our driveway and parking area are pretty extensive, and all of it is bare dirt or grass in the summer.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 24, 2009)

I think all you need to do is lift the bottom edge a bit as you push. They do make a set of small wheels that can go under the blade for this purpose. There are some videos that show their features in use you can look at...in particular the one about accessories.

If you have a lot of dirt bumps like mole hills it will be more challenging, but you can control the bottom of the scoop angle easier with the handlebars as you push than a normal shovel. There are also handlebar adjustments and pin setting angles of the folding model that gives some variations.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 24, 2009)

I have to admit that I'm amazed that this thread received so much support. Thanks a lot guys! I ended up with the following shovels:

Garant Nordic 26" Pusher (model #NPP26KD)
Garant Nordic 18" Snow Shovel (model #NPW18KD)
Ames Artic Blast Bend Handle Shovel (model #1603072*)

*These were the best shovels I could find locally, and they seem to work well enough. I picked up the first one at a local hardware store, the second one was on clearance at Ward Lumber for $6.75, and the last one I picked up at Lowe's because I had a giftcard. 
If anyone has any good (or bad) experiences with a specific shovel please post them. Even though I have enough shovels for the time being, I'm always in the market for something better. Very similar to how I am with flashlights, but not quite as obsessive. :thumbsup:
*
*


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 25, 2009)

OK, now get your lazy butt out there and start doing the shoveling! LOL! I can hear my dad saying: "Son, that work won't get done by you sitting here thinking about how to do it."


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 29, 2009)

I have to give one more shout of praise for this Wovel.

Last night we had about 4" of wet snow, then it sleeted and rained. Ended up with about 3" of very heavy slush, and about 8" of extremely heavy pile up at end of driveway from city snow removal trucks.

It was a very fast, effortless cleanup. No back strain. Now I'm truly amazed at how well it handles heavy loads like this.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 29, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I have to give one more shout of praise for this Wovel.
> 
> Last night we had about 4" of wet snow, then it sleeted and rained. Ended up with about 3" of very heavy slush, and about 8" of extremely heavy pile up at end of driveway from city snow removal trucks.
> 
> It was a very fast, effortless cleanup. No back strain. Now I'm truly amazed at how well it handles heavy loads like this.



Great! The Wovel could be one of the first gimmicky items that actually works as well as the manufacturer claims.

I stumbled on a great writeup on shovels, here it is:

http://www.outyourbackdoor.com/article.php?id=896

I've also noticed quite a few new shovels that look pretty nice. Here are some links:

http://www.ezplow.com/index2.html
http://www.cleaningsolutions4u.com/index.html
http://www.snoeasy.com/

Both the "EZ-Plow" and the "Sno-Easy" are as seen on TV items. I am reluctant to buy either one, because neither of them have any user reviews online. The second link is for an item called "The Snow Plow". It sells all over the place in MN, and gets positive comments from users. People outside MN have to order from their website.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 29, 2009)

The sno-easy looks like the bungie cord type we discussed earlier...but looks 'rinky-dink.' With its cheap price, may be worth trying. I'm not impressed with your other two links.

The SnowPusher Plus uses the forward dual handle momentum and would likely be my second choice, but there is a real advantage in being able to throw the snow, and have the weight leveraged with a large wheel like the wovel. I think this video shows it is a smaller blade, but it does demonstrate the kind of speed I was talking about with the Wovel which is similar. If you have a deep snow, and I can't see it working like the Wovel, nor for those really heavy, packed city snow plow "deposits" in front of your driveway.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 29, 2009)

In my experience, most folks don't know the difference between a "snow shovel" and a "snow blade." In my decades of living in serious snow country I've found the 'blades' much more handy than the 'shovels' at least 80% of the time. 

I'm not trying to be a jerk (like I had to try).

If you don't know the difference -- check it out. If you DO know the difference and *you're really looking for the best shovel, * you're in it deep and I don't have any advice. Good luck.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 29, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> The sno-easy looks like the bungie cord type we discussed earlier...but looks 'rinky-dink.' With its cheap price, may be worth trying. I'm not impressed with your other two links.
> 
> The SnowPusher Plus uses the forward dual handle momentum and would likely be my second choice, but there is a real advantage in being able to throw the snow, and have the weight leveraged with a large wheel like the wovel. I think this video shows it is a smaller blade, but it does demonstrate the kind of speed I was talking about with the Wovel which is similar. If you have a deep snow, and I can't see it working like the Wovel, nor for those really heavy, packed city snow plow "deposits" in front of your driveway.




I agree. The Sno-Easy does look pretty cheap in terms of build quality. Another decent looking shovel is "The Man Plow". It is similar in design to the Garant 36" Pusher, but it has an edge that makes it easier to use. 



Sub_Umbra said:


> In my experience, most folks don't know the difference between a "snow shovel" and a "snow blade." In my decades of living in serious snow country I've found the 'blades' much more handy than the 'shovels' at least 80% of the time.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a jerk (like I had to try).
> 
> If you don't know the difference -- check it out. If you DO know the difference and *you're really looking for the best shovel, * you're in it deep and I don't have any advice. Good luck.



I hate to sound like an idiot, but what exactly are you talking about? Are you simply talking about what kind of blade a shovel uses, or are you talking about the type of edge the shovel uses, *OR* are you talking about something different all together? 
I live in serious snow country too (Upstate NY) and the majority of people have a truck with a plow, or own a snow blower. 
Please explain what you are talking about with more detail.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 30, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> ...I hate to sound like an idiot, but what exactly are you talking about? Are you simply talking about what kind of blade a shovel uses, or are you talking about the type of edge the shovel uses, *OR* are you talking about something different all together?
> I live in serious snow country too (Upstate NY) and the majority of people have a truck with a plow, or own a snow blower.
> Please explain what you are talking about with more detail.


OK. Snow blades are like snow shovels in that they are both for moving snow...and they often have wooden handles -- that's where most of the similarity ends.

With a shovel...*one shovels.* Most know what shoveling is -- you jam the shovel into somethung -- in this case, snow, and then you pick it up and throw it.

Snow blades are completely different. you never scoop snow with a blade. While it has a wooden handle, *it has a blade* which looks very much like what is on the front of a snow plow. It looks far more like a snow plow than any kind of shovel. It is used like a plow also. It is held against the concrete/pavement at an angle (like a snow plow) and it is pushed foreward (again like a snow plow) and the snow slides along it in a sideways motion and is thus pushed out of the way.

One does not dig with a blade.
One does not shovel (throw) snow with a blade.
It does have a handle, but all things with handles are not shovels.

If all else fails reread your Original Post on this thread:


adirondackdestroyer said:


> ...I'm most likely going to get a large pusher (24" *blade* or larger) and then a smaller scoop shovel, so that I can push all the snow to the sides and then scoop it up with the smaller shovel....


Emphasis mine.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 30, 2009)

I understood the concept of push blades vs. snow shovels. I have both. I've more been talking about overall effectiveness for the type of snow we get in CT....a lot of heavier, sometimes deeper snows. 

The problem if you have much snow (especially heavy/wet snow) is the push blade gets harder and harder to use as you go to the next row that includes the side ejected snow plus fresh. The video of the Snow Pusher I linked in my last post is in 1-2" of snow in a long, narrow sidewalk where it can be cast aside into the grass. Fine tool for that application.

Hand push blade strategy doesn't work well for a larger driveway, or with larger, heavier snowfalls. The ending side wall pile-up of snow limits the blade's use once it gets higher than the blade.

The city snow plows and handyman pickup trucks use blades because they have the engine force, and only care about shoving it off to the side of streets, or to one side of a parking lot. Once snow reaches a certain pile-up limit, they have to bring in front loader scoops and truck it away.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 30, 2009)

Sub_Umbra said:


> OK. Snow blades are like snow shovels in that they are both for moving snow...and they often have wooden handles -- that's where most of the similarity ends.
> 
> With a shovel...*one shovels.* Most know what shoveling is -- you jam the shovel into somethung -- in this case, snow, and then you pick it up and throw it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed reply. I already use a pusher blade when I shovel. The only thing is, we get so much snow where I live, and it rarely ever melts. This makes it nearly impossible to simply slide all the snow to the side and leave it there, as this will cause you to have a 4-5ft mound of snow surrounding your driveway. I push all the snow to the sides, and then pick it up and put it deeper across my yard. 



LuxLuthor said:


> I understood the concept of push blades vs. snow shovels. I have both. I've more been talking about overall effectiveness for the type of snow we get in CT....a lot of heavier, sometimes deeper snows.
> 
> The problem if you have much snow (especially heavy/wet snow) is the push blade gets harder and harder to use as you go to the next row that includes the side ejected snow plus fresh. The video of the Snow Pusher I linked in my last post is in 1-2" of snow in a long, narrow sidewalk where it can be cast aside into the grass. Fine tool for that application.
> 
> ...



At some point the snow has to be picked up and moved. The extra wide pushers do have their place, as they work great in less than 3" of snow. But for heavy wet snowfalls the snow has to be picked up and moved.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 31, 2009)

I've found with small amount of snow a shovel can push as well as blade (push as in push to a destination, not simply push to the side), but once it exceeds 7 inch or so both will get stuck pusing snow off driveway. Luckily I live on a relative major street so all the snow on street are actually _removed_ within 36 hours of snowing, so I can throw most of it outside and not worry about too much piling up over the winter.


----------



## alaskawolf (Feb 1, 2009)

i just call them all shovels and use what ever i have available. most of the time i pay the neighborhood kids to shovel the snow for me 

a heavy ice pic works good for ice


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 1, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> I've found with small amount of snow a shovel can push as well as blade (push as in push to a destination, not simply push to the side), but once it exceeds 7 inch or so both will get stuck pusing snow off driveway. Luckily I live on a relative major street so all the snow on street are actually _removed_ within 36 hours of snowing, so I can throw most of it outside and not worry about too much piling up over the winter.



The pusher shovel is much faster than a normal scoop shovel, when it comes to moving snow. 
When there is lots of snow it works just as well. You just can't move the snow as far as your normally would (because it starts to pile up). 



alaskawolf said:


> i just call them all shovels and use what ever i have available.



That's the mindset I used to have, but I knew that there was a better way to do this. 

I think "Spencer" was doing it the right way. I picked up one of those large Garant Yukon snow sleighs yesterday from Home Depot in Canada, and I have one of the 36" Garant Pushers coming to the local hardware store on Monday. I tried out the snow sleigh last night and moved some snow back on my lawn. It was so easy I was amazed! It took very little effort at all, and I was able to move a large amount of snow in a short period of time. 
I'm thinking that as long as the snow is less 6" or less, then his method is by far the easiest/fastest. You can move all the snow to the side in no time at all with the pusher, and then scoop it all up and put it in a pile on your yard with the sleigh in only a few minutes. This method also means that you don't have the tall mounds of snow on the sides of your driveway, which can block your vision when backing out of your driveway.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a confession to make: I enjoy some of these non-flashlight topics as much or even more than flashlight stuff! Over the years, I've found CPF'ers to be some of the most intelligent, helpful, and knowledgeable folks I've ever met, especially on these "which one is best?" threads.

Two days ago, my father and I spent about three hours taking turns with a sledgehammer and shovel chopping apart the ice on our driveway. For the last month or so, whenever it snowed, we would just drive over it, since it wasn't too high to block our transit. However, over the weeks, it glaciated, turning into a solid, thick sheet of ice. We pulled out the sledgehammer, and got a tremendous workout! 

I am definitely going to check out the Wovel, and I never knew about a "snow blade" before this thread; I'll be checking that out as well.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 3, 2009)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I have a confession to make: I enjoy some of these non-flashlight topics as much or even more than flashlight stuff! Over the years, I've found CPF'ers to be some of the most intelligent, helpful, and knowledgeable folks I've ever met, especially on these "which one is best?" threads.
> 
> Two days ago, my father and I spent about three hours taking turns with a sledgehammer and shovel chopping apart the ice on our driveway. For the last month or so, whenever it snowed, we would just drive over it, since it wasn't too high to block our transit. However, over the weeks, it glaciated, turning into a solid, thick sheet of ice. We pulled out the sledgehammer, and got a tremendous workout!
> 
> I am definitely going to check out the Wovel, and I never knew about a "snow blade" before this thread; I'll be checking that out as well.



I also consider most CPFer's to be very knowledgeable in a large array of fields. 
I knew when I created this thread that I would get very good responses, and would most likely get the information I was looking for (and I did!). 

I have a nice Ames Ice Chipper that I use to break the packed snow (soon to be ice) before it gets to bad. I would recommend picking one of those up so you don't have to pull out a sledgehammer, that is unless you enjoyed it. :laughing:

If anyone has any positive or negative comments toward any snow shovel/pusher, please post them. Don't let the shovel thread die!


----------



## moonfish (Feb 3, 2009)

McGizmo said:


> Well my snow shovel is titanium and I do have a light mount on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I have a feed scoop like that and I use it for snow. It isn't good when you have 1/2" of fluff but when you have more and it is heavy, it works great. The too wide blade on snow shovels makes them too tippy for the heavy stuff.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 3, 2009)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Two days ago, my father and I spent about three hours taking turns with a sledgehammer and shovel chopping apart the ice on our driveway. For the last month or so, whenever it snowed, we would just drive over it, since it wasn't too high to block our transit. However, over the weeks, it glaciated, turning into a solid, thick sheet of ice. We pulled out the sledgehammer, and got a tremendous workout!



I learned that the hard way too, just because you can drive over it doesn't mean you can get away without shoveling it.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 4, 2009)

Another thing I've used on occasion for tenacious ice is my propane torch that I got for weed burning & other tasks.


----------



## mechBgon (Feb 4, 2009)

Stereodude said:


> Is that the secret? I better order one then.


 
So far, my stragegy is working brilliantly. Since I've blown $40 on a new shovel, we've had just a faint trace of snow from then onwards!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 4, 2009)

mechBgon said:


> So far, my stragegy is working brilliantly. Since I've blown $40 on a new shovel, we've had just a faint trace of snow from then onwards!



Incredibly, the same method is working for me! Since purchasing the Yukon Sleigh and the 36" Pusher it hasn't snowed an inch! We'll see how long this lasts.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 4, 2009)

No such luck here. Last night I had to Wovel another 3-4" of snow.


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 5, 2009)

You Wov it, don't ya.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 1, 2010)

I think it's time to breathe some new life into this thread...

We had an inch or two New Year's morning, but nothing really major yet. It'll come soon enough.

adirondack, how are those tools you purchased last season working out for you?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 1, 2010)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I think it's time to breathe some new life into this thread...
> 
> We had an inch or two New Year's morning, but nothing really major yet. It'll come soon enough.
> 
> adirondack, how are those tools you purchased last season working out for you?




We haven't had to much snow yet this year, but my shovels worked great last year! The 36" pusher works great if you have 6" of snow or less. I use the 24" pusher if I have more than 6" of snow, and it works fine, but takes a little longer than the 36" pusher. 
I haven't had to use the Sleigh shovel yet this year, but it was a life (or back) saver last year! I don't have to actually pick up any snow at all if I use it, and my back is straight the whole time as well.


----------



## blasterman (Jan 1, 2010)

You guys most live in low traffic areas, or just deal with lots of loosly packed snow. Here in West Michigan most of the shovels above won't work. 

Snow here tends to vary a lot on a daily basis, ranging from dense and fine lake effect to sleet to wet slush - all within a 24 hour period. I also have a fair amount of traffic in front of my house which packs it down within a 24 hour period, and makes a plastic shovel of any sort a big waste of time. This is by far the hardest snow to remove. 

I also live in the inner city where there's actually 'sidewalk nazis' that drive and post notices on your house if ice isn't cleared within a few days. Note I said "ice" and not snow. They could care less if you have three feet of snow on your front walk and dead corposes frozen in it that thaw out in the spring. However, god forbid you leave a fraction of an inch of snow on your walk, and it melts leaving a few square inches of ice - then they post notices. That is, until I was home sick from work one day and caught one trying to post a note on my door *after* a city plow made the mess. I haven't seen that guy since after I promised to take his roll of duct tape and seal him in his car.

Anyways, this creates an unusual problem where if you shovel, it *has* to be right down to the cement and very clean. I've found the best tools for a diversity of snow is a combination of a square garden shovel and pretty much any type of lightweight thrower.

The steel garden shovel will get under the densest packed snow or ice, and typically works so well you can run with it and tear up packed ice. It obviously takes more passes that a wider steel pusher, but I'd rather make several passes with no stopping than to hack and slash with a bigger shovel. The thrower then makes short work of whatever remains.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jan 2, 2010)

Since reading and learning from this thread last year, I went and did my own mod:






I tested it first on the light powder snow we had just before Christmas. It worked well, but it was on the heavier snow we had two days ago that it really shined. The design means you never have to LIFT the snow, and that's a wonderful thing. Still have to mount a light to it for night work.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 2, 2010)

LED_Thrift said:


> Since reading and learning from this thread last year, I went and did my own mod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work! Looks like a real back saver! :thumbsup:


> Still have to mount a light to it for night work.


Where would you get such a thing?!? 

:lolsign:

I vote for the Quark MiNi with it's fat hot spot and wide, soft flood!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh I see you are posting your custom mod in both threads now. It is a nice mod using the www.Wovel.com design. I'm still "Woving my Wovel." It makes shoveling snow fun.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, I posted in both threads cause I was proud of my mod. Thanks for turning me on to the idea. It really does make removing the snow from my driveway and patio much more fun.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 3, 2010)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> The 36" pusher works great if you have 6" of snow or less. I use the 24" pusher if I have more than 6" of snow, and it works fine, but takes a little longer than the 36" pusher.
> I haven't had to use the Sleigh shovel yet this year, but it was a life (or back) saver last year! I don't have to actually pick up any snow at all if I use it, and my back is straight the whole time as well.



adirondack, could you post the link to the 36" pusher you bought?

Also, could you post a link to the sleigh?

I wasn't sure which one you bought of each.

:thanks:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 4, 2010)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> adirondack, could you post the link to the 36" pusher you bought?
> 
> Also, could you post a link to the sleigh?
> 
> ...



No problem. 
The first link is the exact 36" pusher that I have. It works well in light snowfalls and can clean a sidewalk or driveway very quickly if you have only a inches of snow. 
The second link is the 26" pusher that I have, but any of their 26" pushers that don't have a metal strip will work just the same. These work great for snowfalls up to 10" or so.
The last link is the sleigh that I have, and last night it was a freaking life saver! I came home from my parents house after being there for 8 days, only to find my driveway covered in at least 30" of snow!!! None of my other shovels were working for crap, but the sleigh made the work pretty damn easy. The sleigh is the ONLY option for super heavy snowfalls if you want to get the job done fast. 

http://www.garant.com/html/en/produits/produit.php?idProduit=637&typeProduit=categorie

http://www.garant.com/html/en/produits/produit.php?idProduit=880&typeProduit=categorie

http://www.garant.com/html/en/produits/produit.php?idProduit=1232&typeProduit=categorie


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 18, 2010)

I just a bought a Manplow from a guy on the 'bay selling demo units in like-new shape. No affiliation with seller other than he is a really nice guy and they are cheaper than retail. I looked at all my options, and based on the reviews, country of origin, price, and estimated longevity, I went wih the Manplow. I will post my thoughts on it once it arrives and after the next snow...

http://www.manplow.com/


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm now ready for night duty using Eneloop batteries in a ProPoly 4AA Led.


----------



## Kremer (Jan 19, 2010)

I have one of these snowplow shovels that pushes and curls the snow off to the side. It is fantastic in snow 4" or under. I can clear the sidewalks with one pass down and back.

big snow gets too heavy and I have to get out the blower for that.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 22, 2010)

Some snow removal information:

http://nsidc.org/snow/shovel.html


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 24, 2010)

Kremer said:


> I have one of these snowplow shovels that pushes and curls the snow off to the side. It is fantastic in snow 4" or under. I can clear the sidewalks with one pass down and back.
> 
> big snow gets too heavy and I have to get out the blower for that.



I looked into buying one of those, but decided not to because of the high price. How well does it actually work? I figured that after you pushed the snow off to the side, you would still have to lift it up and throw it into the your yard, yes/no?



LEDAdd1ct said:


> I just a bought a Manplow from a guy on the 'bay selling demo units in like-new shape. No affiliation with seller other than he is a really nice guy and they are cheaper than retail. I looked at all my options, and based on the reviews, country of origin, price, and estimated longevity, I went wih the Manplow. I will post my thoughts on it once it arrives and after the next snow...
> 
> http://www.manplow.com/



Any thoughts on this yet? The manplow is a better version of the 36" Garrant pusher that I have. The reason it is better is because it has the angled edge on the bottom that causes it to slide over the snow instead of being pushed down into the snow (which is how the one I have sometimes works). 
I'll most likely pick one of these up after the winter this year, because they have a discount then.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 24, 2010)

LED_Thrift said:


> I'm now ready for night duty using Eneloop batteries in a ProPoly 4AA Led.



ROFL! I love it!


----------



## Kremer (Jan 24, 2010)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I looked into buying one of those, but decided not to because of the high price. How well does it actually work? I figured that after you pushed the snow off to the side, you would still have to lift it up and throw it into the your yard, yes/no?



sort of, when I get to the side of the driveway I use it in sort of a side to side sweeping motion, lifting at the end to get up and over the grass. With just a couple inches I can clear the driveway with this thing as fast as my neighbor does his with his 24" blower. It's not for deep snow though, since you have to move the same snow a couple times as you go back and forth.


----------



## Pellidon (Jan 24, 2010)

Around here those are grain scoops or manure scoops, depending on usage. Great for snow if you can handle the shorter handle. 

Lasts much longer than a snow shovel. They make those with wimpy joints where the head meets the business end. At least all of mine were secured with a minute sheet metal screw. 

+1 on the bent handle. I'd just drill through the joint and use a long #6 machine screw and nut to hold it together. 

My first snow when I moved was shoveled with a reflector from a dead shop flourescent light. Too lazy to trek back to the old house and get the shovel that was there. 



McGizmo said:


> Well my snow shovel is titanium and I do have a light mount on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 28, 2010)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Any thoughts on this yet? The manplow is a better version of the 36" Garrant pusher that I have. The reason it is better is because it has the angled edge on the bottom that causes it to slide over the snow instead of being pushed down into the snow (which is how the one I have sometimes works).
> I'll most likely pick one of these up after the winter this year, because they have a discount then.



It arrived last week, and the construction quality looks to be top-notch. I have not assembled it yet, and it has yet to snow. Today is supposed to be a notable transition now that the low has departed, and more typical cool weather is inbound.

I'll post once I get to try it "in the field," A.K.A. "in the driveway."


----------



## Niteowl (Jan 30, 2010)

Pellidon said:


> ........My first snow when I moved was shoveled with a reflector from a dead shop flourescent light.



The first time I had to clear snow after we moved into our current house, I had to use a piece of plywood. I was just hoping my neighbors wouldn't see me. Fortunately it around midnight and I don't think anyone saw the FNG caught with his pants down.

I now have an array of shovels at my disposal depending on the conditions.

24", 30" and 36" pushers, and a 20" scoop that stays in my truck unless needed for home duty. I had a grain shovel with a plastic blade that broke last year and have yet to replace it. I miss it dearly. If it's a bad snowfall, I have a 24" Toro blower to annoy the neighbors with at night after work.

My 30" pusher is aluminum and made by Yo-Ho and has a steel wear strip I've replaced once already. The 36" has a poly blade and is also made by Yo-Ho. It's mainly for 3" or less. I didn't pay anywhere near MSRP for those.

I like LED_thrift's contraption. I'll have to keep an eye out for an old frame to make my own. 

Friday night and talkin' snow shovels........ I'm getting old.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 30, 2010)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> It arrived last week, and the construction quality looks to be top-notch. I have not assembled it yet, and it has yet to snow. Today is supposed to be a notable transition now that the low has departed, and more typical cool weather is inbound.
> 
> I'll post once I get to try it "in the field," A.K.A. "in the driveway."



Well, *that* was unexpected! Literally two hours after posting this, the lower Hudson Valley got hit with snow that seemed to suddenly appear out of the blue. When I got home, I practically raced to assemble the Manplow. It took me about twenty frustrating minutes to put it together, only because:

1) There was only one person, me
2) I was really excited and jumpy

Once I got it together, I went outside for a test run. It works pretty well at just collecting the snow and pushing it aside. The only downside as far as I can tell is that it leaves a thin film which has now frozen over. However, this is similar to the thin film regular snow shovels leave. It is 7:12 A.M. and five degrees F / -15 C right now, and I am sure there is black ice. However, once the sun hits, that usually goes away.

I give it a big thumbs up, but I'd really like to test it in heavier accumulations of say, five to six or even eight inches before rendering any judgments final.


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's something worth looking at. It's an Ames True Temper SnoBoss. A brother and another friend each have one. They tell me they work pretty well. I'd consider it sort of a hybrid. A cross between a shovel & a pusher. It seems to work well for both tasks. 

I looked at my friends. It's lighter than it looks. It's actually _very_ light. I like that when using it as a shovel. Although it's not shown in the pic, there's steel edge on the scoop. (disregard, I found another pic.) It's not like a blade, but rolled over the edge. That hinders it's ability to get 'right down to the concrete', if that's preferred. It's no scrapper as sold, but it appears that after extended use, the steel may wear away exposing an edge.

Even though I have 4 snow shovels, all different, I think I'm gonna pick one of these up. It is said they're sold at Lowe's, Home Depot and better tool dealers. My Home Depot did not stock them, and my nearest Lowe's is out of stock and I was told they're not going to order anymore this season. :duh2: :thinking: I know where there's still a couple left tho. They should be found for ~ $36.

Link to full size pic (that does not show the steel edge)

Link to short YouTube video demonstrating use.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks pretty damn nice! It appears to be a rebadged garrant model, since they have the exact same shovel on their website in another color. Garrant makes the best snow shovels in the world (imo), so this should be a high quality shovel.

I was at my local Lowe's the other day, and didn't see any of these or I would have picked one up.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 10, 2010)

I seldom have much snow to move around here, but we do get iced up, like last week. My go to shovel is my Dad's old antique squared off garden spade. Nothing better for chopping through the ice. Only problem is it only takes about a foot wide bite.

Geoff


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 10, 2010)

Manplow Update:

Well, I got a chance to try my new Manplow, and I am extremely pleased with the result! Here's the rundown:

Pros:

-absolutely no lifting
-absolutely no lower back pain
-you get to push as much snow as you can physically handle all at once; when you have "enough" (your strength limit) you just push it to where you want it, and go back for more
-you can both push and pull to get under cars/other tight spaces
-that mound which the plow pushes up at the foot of the driveway is history: you get a nice start, and ram into the snowbank
-installation instructions included with only minor typos
(not translation errors; most likely "forgot to proofread errors")
-nuts, bolts and wrench included

Cons:

-because the wearstrip (wear-chunk is more like it) is some sort of plastic and not metal, you will not see bare driveway. This does not concern me, because the little teeny bit that is left smoothed over will disappear quickly in the sun tomorrow. 
-assembly can be a pain in the you-know-what. I would recommend having another person assist you in putting it together
-cost: it is not cheap; the 36" model which I have is running $89 on sale
-the replacement edge is $29

My Take:

This thing is awesome. You can plow right through deep snow if you are strong enough, or, if upper body strength isn't your strong point, take it a bit at a time. I do wish the edge was a bit sharper so that it could get a little closer, but I would say the difference is between a razor and an electric shaver, or a crewcut and a manually shaved head. 

As Craig always says on his site, it's made in America for those folks who care about the country of origin of a product. 

I am going to bed tonight looking forward to *not* having to clear my driveway in the morning. 

Wednesday, February 10th, 2010 @11:41 P.M.
/after a day of snow and wind (the wind is roaring quite loudly outside my bedroom window)

LEDAdd1ct


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the review.

I have only one question. 

When you are pushing, does it feel like your are pushing the shovel down into the ground, or does it slide forward easily? I have a 36" pusher, and this is my only complaint. Thanks


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok, I'm loaded for bear now... er, I mean snow. Bring on Old Man Winter... Oh wait, that's a different thread.  

I picked up the True Temper SnoBoss, (center) last one they had, but haven't had any snow yet to really test er' out. All indications are tho, that this thing will have its purpose. Those lower handles are gonna be nice when you need to lift/move some snow. The handle affords you that two-handed approach when pushing. That's nice too. With the rolled-over scraper edge, I doubt that it will 'get right down to the surface' but it should do just fine however. That's what that Silver pusher is for anyway. That one will scrape up even packed snow that was driven over. (on concrete) I'm real happy with that one.

Sorry for the poor cellphone pic but that's what I already had that I shared via phone.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice collection. Where did you get the snoboss?


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 14, 2010)

Lowe's. There are three in my immediate area. Two were sold out, and I got the last one at the third. Two stores told me they're not ordering any more winter stuff. They're already ordering and setting up for spring. :huh: It came up on their screen as a Penguin Snow Boss, but it's actually spelled SnoBoss on the tag and when searching online. You might call ahead if you have a ways to go, just to check availability. 

I'm actually looking forward to trying it out. Weird huh? Just call me Lux Jr. I guess.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 14, 2010)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> I have only one question.
> 
> When you are pushing, does it feel like your are pushing the shovel down into the ground, or does it slide forward easily? I have a 36" pusher, and this is my only complaint. Thanks



I would have to say it slides forward pretty easily. My driveway is in fair to poor condition, so it did/does hang up on those spots where there is chipping/chunks of pavement missing, but with snow on the ground it only got stuck occasionally.


----------



## CLHC (Nov 13, 2011)

Since this thread was like some two years ago, and winter's around the corner. . .Here's the two "simple" shovels I have:










Here's from last year's (2010) unusual snow fall in November.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 13, 2011)

Ahh, snow season. The seemingly innocent accumulation of trillions of crystal interlopers, fallen from above; the back strain and lifting from below; and the screech of tires and angry muttering when wheels slide on pavement. Yes, folks, snow season arrived early for those of us subject to the "October Snowstorm," though you wouldn't know it looking outside now. But don't let your guard down: I saw several hundred ice crystals gathering up high, chattering among themselves and planning another wintry assault...


----------



## will (Nov 14, 2011)

One thing I did with all my shovels that have metal handles (and the part that goes from the actual handle to to blade), is to wrap gaffers tape around them. You can also use friction tape, or any other kind of thick fabric tape. Wrap the metal like they do on road bike handle bars. 

This does two things:

prevents the cold from the metal getting to your hands

and - prevents your gloved hands or bare hands from slipping along the metal shaft. 

My Dad worked for the railroad and I still have a couple of old fashioned wood handle coal shovels. These have a long straight wooden handle and a metal blade. These are great for throwing heavy snow, the kind that gets a little wet. The larger snow shovels can get pretty heavy. 

Any how - the tape on the handle and the metal shaft really makes a difference.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 22, 2012)

Broke out the Manplow for yesterday's snow...how's everybody doing?


----------



## K A (Jan 23, 2012)

Snow? What is this snow you speak of? It's been seriously warm and dry here in southern Kansas this year. At this rate we might not see ANY snow this year.


----------



## Rono8582 (Feb 13, 2013)

I know this thread is old, but its new to me. Snowstorm Nemo here on Long Island NY dropped 30 inches on my house and property. Heavy and wet, and the plow, or lack there of, pushed it right up against my car after I dug it out.
the best shovel I have is nothing more than a grain scoop from ace hdwre. $10, red and fantastic. I bought it to shovel sand and gravel from putting in a patio, and When I ran out of shovels from helping friends I grabbed this. It cuts heavy stuff and leaves nice clean strokes. Great for uneven ground too!


----------

